# Does Am or American Alpine mean that the doe isn't purebred?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

That doe I just bought, I realized that on her pedigree it says "Am" or American alpine instead of french alpine. Does this mean that she may or may not be purebred? Are the French and American two different breeds almost?

I am hoping that she is a full blood. I can't find anywhere that says her percentages.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Does Am or American Alpine mean that the doe isn't pureb*

No it just means that her lines can't be traced back to the original french alpines brought here or that somewhere her lines could be mixed with a diff breed.All the same she is an Alpine so no worries  She is fullblood just not purebred if that makes sence...? There was a post on here explaining better..do a search quick maybe.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Does Am or American Alpine mean that the doe isn't pureb*

Yep, don't worry, some people get too hung up on the difference in Am. verses French alpines. I know of a lot of breeders that have "to die for" am. alpines. Just search, Brandt's & Hoach's alpines and Redwood Hills alpines and Hulls alpines to name a few. I could care less if these girls were French or Am.

Below is copied from The Dairy Goat Journal:

American Alpines are an American original. This breed is the result of crossbreeding with French or American Alpines. This program has brought in genetics from several breeds and gives the American Alpine one of the largest genetic pools of any goat breed in America. The results have been dramatic with American Alpines setting production records, winning at shows and being a generally larger animal than the original French version. American Alpines represent the success of hybrid vigor.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Does Am or American Alpine mean that the doe isn't pureb*



JessaLynn said:


> No it just means that her lines can't be traced back to the original french alpines brought here or that somewhere her lines could be mixed with a diff breed.All the same she is an Alpine so no worries  She is fullblood just not purebred if that makes sence...? There was a post on here explaining better..do a search quick maybe.


unless alpines are drastically different to other breeds of goats (and cows) you cant be fullblood but not purebred???? as fullblood is 'higher' than.purebred. fullblood is 100% traceable blood to the origin of the breed eg fullblood boer is 100% sth african. purebred is whatever percentage the society deems is close enough to thw originals eg 99%, 98% depends on the breed. these animals have been crossed at some point in their life and no matter how many times they are crossed back to fullbloods they can never achieve fullblood status ie. truly 100%

so you can be 'purebred but not fullblood'

but you cant be 'fullblood but not purebred'


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Does Am or American Alpine mean that the doe isn't pureb*

for an interesting read type "american alpine vs french alpine" into google and click on the first hit


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Does Am or American Alpine mean that the doe isn't pureb*

I always thought American Alpines were Alpines that had an outcross in their pedigree somewhere. So they are Alpines, but if you go back far enough they are not "fullblood" Alpine.

Either way, from what I have heard it isn't that big of a deal. They are Alpines, just not French Alpines.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Does Am or American Alpine mean that the doe isn't pureb*

Well said, "ptgoats45".


----------

